# Classic Cruisers CUI    Windsor, Berkshire, England



## Bwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone ever use the services of this company?

Shakespeare Classic Line Ltd
Suite 6, Building 11, Nunold Business Centre
Dark Lane
Hatton , Warwickshire CV35 8XB 
U.K. 				 								 				 			 			 			 			
			 			 			 			 				01926-844222

It is listed by Interval International as a new member resort.  

"Ideally located near Windsor on the River Thames, these well-appointed cruisers provide a perfect platform from which to explore the surrounding countryside. The boats come fully equipped with kitchenettes and comfortable sleeping arrangements for up to four people. All exchange guests are additionally granted free membership in the Outlook Club, which provides a range of discounts in the area."


----------

